# Franklin County 2013



## Joe Moran (Sep 17, 2013)

A big old goose egg on opening weekend. Weather was great, but almost nothing moving. Skeeters are the worst that I've ever seen. Thank the Lord for my Thermacell!


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 24, 2013)

2nd weekend without a deer sighting. Down but not out! Have had several seasons from same spot, where no deer until after bow season, then covered up. Skeeters still terrible!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 28, 2013)

Been on the new spot setting up. Got some shots of a few bucks on camera. All small and at night. Best of luck to ya! BTW though, i hung posted signs down some of the creek bank today. Covered about 2-300 yrds or so.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 28, 2013)

I missed an 8 point Saturday morning with my bow @ 30 yards. Nock came loose from the arrow & stayed on bow string! 
My wife shot a huge bodied 3 pointer Saturday night. Appeared to have an injury on it's right front leg. Limping bad. He was in full blown rut. Neck swollen & hocks stained & stinky!!


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone doing anything good in Franklin cty?  Havent been in the woods much due to work load, but am itching to get at it.  Usually the next 2 weeks are the best of the season.  I'm in the carnesville area over near the EIEIO clubs on Harrison Bridge Rd.


----------



## marknga (Nov 2, 2013)

yep should be getting good, from what I am hearing not a lot of hunters in the EIEIO clubs out hunting. That work stuff sure gets in my way. Good luck.


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't see a thing all weekend. Very slow...
One member took a doe yesterday morning, on our Madison Co. tract.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Nov 4, 2013)

On Saturday and then again today, I saw deer moving around my pasture as I was leaving to go hunting. These sightings have occurred about an hour and a half before daylight. I think the deer around here are moving at night. The past three hunts I have been on have resulted in zero deer sightings. Maybe by the end of the week, their feeding cycle will be back to daylight hours.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone seeing much rutting activity in Franklin county ?? It's been real slow where I hunt...


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 18, 2013)

Saturday I sat from 2:00 until about 6:30.  Saw more deer Saturday than I had all season up to this point.

Saw a little 4 or 6 point chasing three does, then saw another spike chasing a doe right at dark.  Didn't see any shooters, but definitely seeing some movement.

I'll be out there every day for the next week or so, I think it's time.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 19, 2013)

yea the next 3 weeks will be great deer hunting in franklin county.i always see shooter bucks the week of thanksgiving.my best two bucks have came thanksgiving week and the week after.


----------



## marknga (Nov 19, 2013)

Hunted last Thursday and Friday, saw deer each day including a pretty nice buck that I couldn't close the deal on. Didn't see any chasing but it was good to see the traffic. Also lot of hogs... be ok with me if we didn't have to deal with them.


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 19, 2013)

I was covered up with does this morning.  It was good and cold out.  Kept waiting and waiting for a buck to come out and join the fun but never did see one.

I took a nice doe and when I went to gather her up I couldn't believe all the tracks in the area.  Looked like there was a big ole dance party last night under the full moon.


----------



## marknga (Nov 25, 2013)

Hunted yesterday 11/24/2013 and didn't see anything. My dad saw 3 deer. He shot a big ol hog last week..


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw nothing Friday or Saturday.  I've decided to give it a rest for 3-4 days and see what happens later in the week.


----------



## Tarrowood (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a huge hog !!!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw a doe and 2 yearlings this evening. back at it in the am!
anyone seeing any chasing?


----------



## zachdawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeff,
Did you kill that pig on the north club?  I didn't know they were in that area, but I recognize that house in the picture being just across the dirt road from the chicken houses.  Thats a heckuva hog...what did he weigh in at?


----------

